# Phal chibae and phal stuartiana var nobilis



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2008)

This flower is less than an inch in size, and is tiny for a phal. The real color isn't quite as yellow as this but I wanted to increase the contrast so that you could see the colors through the flash reflection. I got this very small plant last summer and it already has three flower spikes on it (first flowering).








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a golden yellow variety of the normally white with red spots phal stuartiana






the flowers aren't perfect but it's a rare color variety and I like it quite a bit. maybe they'll get better in time


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2008)

OOOOOOO:clap:

I like them both quite a bit too. Especially the stuartiana. Let me know if it ever keikis for you.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2008)

I will. I got it from Dowery Orchids and he has listed it again since then but it isn't on his newest list. You could contact him though to see if any are lurking around or in future orders. I tried pollinating it last flowering but didn't set a pod


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2008)

That's an amazing stuartiana. Very unlike mine in color, which means I must have the more common type. I like the yellow.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> I will. I got it from Dowery Orchids and he has listed it again since then but it isn't on his newest list. You could contact him though to see if any are lurking around or in future orders. I tried pollinating it last flowering but didn't set a pod



BTW have you ever tried Keiki Pro? I use it allot in my general fertilizer mix. I think its doing a great job for my entire collection.

There should be a website for this product if you are interested.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 23, 2008)

love yellow flowers


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice, both! Jean


----------



## DukeBoxer (Feb 25, 2008)

> BTW have you ever tried Keiki Pro? I use it allot in my general fertilizer mix. I think its doing a great job for my entire collection.



Rick, can you elaborate on this? I'm sure a lot of people would like to hear how it works from someone other than people who work for the company...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2008)

ditto, I've heard of it but haven't seen it for sale or seen any plants in person that it's been used on.

on another note, if someone used these hormones on their plant, and it exploded in size and tons of flowers would their plant be elegible or not for a cultural award?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> ditto, I've heard of it but haven't seen it for sale or seen any plants in person that it's been used on.
> 
> on another note, if someone used these hormones on their plant, and it exploded in size and tons of flowers would their plant be elegible or not for a cultural award?



People use stuff like this all the time. Superthrive has been around for years, and lots of people play with it. I've been to judging centers and listened to allot of conversations about huge mega floral plants. The question of hormone use never comes up, and all the judges know of the existence and use of these products (if they are not using them already). Actually hormones themselves can't produce good plants without good sound culture to back them up. They don't provide nutrition, light, warmth, and humidity, just triggers to grow and bloom and divide.


----------

